# 7mm-08 vs 308



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thinking about buying a new rifle and the one I want comes in both these calibers. Any one have anything good or bad to say about the &mm-08?

http://www.cabelas.com/semiautomatic-remington-r-25-8482-tactical-semi-auto-rifle.shtml


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I have owned both calibers, and I don't believe you can pass on the .308, but I also have a 7mm-08 and like it a lot.
The .308 would be a little more versatile on distance and big game.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

yea, the 308 I know, the 7mm I didn't.

I'm leaning more to the 308 right now.


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

*7mm-08*

I own a 7mm-08 and love it. Its a great round for here and I do take it with me to Missouri. I does a good job on the deer up there also. This round doesn't have alot of kick and the ammo isn't to much either. I have had to track most of my deer but not more than 60 or 70 yards max. The buck I shot this year in Missouri field dressed right at 150lbs, shot him at about 70 yards and he ran about 60 yards. Double lung him. I shoot a remington 700. I hope this helps.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

The 7mm-08 is just a 308 necked down to .284( 7mm). Both are great rounds, with the 308 you can get a wider varity of bullet weights, plus weights up to 180 grn in factory ammo, 200grn if you handload. Most factory 7mm-08 is 140grn, but you can handload up to 175grn . 308 ammo might be easier to find in different brands. 
Remember the US military considers the 308 good for killing Taliban to 800 meters, which is a looong shot.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

The truth is that there isn't a nickles worth of difference between the two cartridges in the real world when hunting big game. What one will do on big game the other will do equally as well. 


The only benefit from one to the other if you aren't reloading is the availability of factory ammunition. The big nod goes to the .308 Win. 
There are factory loads available from surplus to super match grade and in bullet weights from 110 grains to 200 grains. Also sub sonic ammo for suppressed fire.


If you reload to get the most out of your ammo then the nod would go the the 7mm-08 due to the higher BC bullets available in the .284" diameter. You can load lighter weight bullets with higher ballistic coefficients at higher velocities with the 7mm-08 than you can the .308 Win. For example a 140 grain, 7mm, Berger VLD has a BC of .510. To get the same BC out of a .308 you would have to fire a 185 grain VLD. Of course this isn't going to matter until you start reaching the 500 yard mark.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I've killed deer with both the .308 and 7mm-08. I would just agree with some previous posts that ammo is a little easier to find in a wider variety for the .308. However, my personal preference is still the 7mm-08. I purchased a new one (Marlin X7 bolt) this year since I'll be taking kids, new to the sport, to the woods this year and I wanted to offer something with less kick. What a great decision I made. I got the rifle sighted in and was very impressed with the lack of physical burden it was to shoot the gun several times. I've only shot one deer with it thus far, and it did just what I asked. 90ish yard shot, good placement. 139gr Hornady Superformance went in, but didn't exit. Just stayed inside and tore stuff up. Deer ran about 30-40 yards with a good blood trail. Efficient kill, short tracking job, I was pleased.
But just like any other discussion of caliber, or bullet preference, YOU matter more than the rifle, scope, or round that you send. Proper shot placement is simply the number one factor. Both the 7mm-08 and .308 will perform just fine. It's just a matter of personal preference I think. I chose the 7mm-08 simply because it would be a low recoil gun for kids and my wife. I'm fully satisfied.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I like the idea of both, as far as tracking deer, even 30 yards does not appeal to me. I'm spoiled, shooting a 300 wsm. I know way overkill but I love the gun.

thanks for all the great info


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



bigbulls said:


> The truth is that there isn't a nickles worth of difference between the two cartridges in the real world when hunting big game. What one will do on big game the other will do equally as well.
> 
> 
> The only benefit from one to the other if you aren't reloading is the availability of factory ammunition. The big nod goes to the .308 Win.
> ...


+1


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I owned a 7mm 08 for about 5 years and killed maybe 20 deer and a few hogs with it, haved owned a .308 for 10+ years and have killed quite a few more with it, from my experience the .308 led to alot less tracking jobs than the 7mm08 a majority of the hunting I do is around creeks and rivers and prefer to drop em pretty quick so they dont hit the water on me, LOVE my .300 WM, puts em down within spitting distance !


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

There both great you can't go wrong with either


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

"bigbulls" hit the nail on the head.
7mm-08 is the better of the 2 in my opinion. I have done a considerable amount of research to back that opinion, but it is still a opinion. But the fact remains, unless you are reloading, there is no comparison in ammo availability and choices. Also, unless you are shooting longer distances, you are probably not going to see the advantages of the 7mm-08. And also, though some think you need a cannon, it is sufficient for just about any game you might want to hunt in North America. (Of course .308 is as well.)


----------



## DMK (Oct 6, 2007)

I have had a Browning 7mm-08 for about 15 years and would buy the same gun if something happened to this one.


----------

